# Big Nose?? Fact or Fiction (while pregnant)



## jaytee146

Has anyone heard that aside from gaining weight. your nose gets bigger? I'm asking because I was at my aunts wedding and a stranger walked up to me and saids "OH MY GOODNESS!!, I can see that baby all in your face... you're nose is getting huge" first I held back the emotional tears because that individual didn't know me but I did ask her when was her baby due because she looked pregnant. :haha:( Now I know she wasn't pregnant) but she shouldn't have said that about my nose :nope:


----------



## JacquiKeren

oh no! how hirrible....i havnt heard anything about your nose getting bigger during pregnancy....I think she was just being completely insensitive. If anyone makes a comment about my nose i get quite upset but theres nothing i can do about it. It is what it is.....nice comeback with the pregnancy comment tho! haha x


----------



## sarah2409

:rofl: Totally laughing my head off at your response haha. But no i havent heard anything about your nose getting bigger in pregnancy, this is my 3rd now and no ones ever said my nose has gotten bigger?! x


----------



## Kayhop

Yeah your nose can def get bigger...it's like a spreader nose not longer but wider...especially if you retain alot of water...my nose got so much bigger with my daughter...it was even red :( lol my fam made so much fun of it (only when I brought it up lol don't mess with a preggo lady lol) it quickly goes away one that lil babe is born and your water weight drops off... I can tell on some women they are preg just lookin at their nose before their belly...just look at it as another pregnant badge of honor lol


----------



## smithgirl

My nose has gotten huge!!! I've taken to contouring it to hide it! Fortunately my sister went to beauty school so she was able to help me out with that one. lol


----------



## jaytee146

I can deal with the growing belly thing and even strangers who rub my bump like it's a crystal ball LOL but my nose! NOOOOOOO! now I'm looking in the mirror and trying to find some pre pregnant photos to compare my nose! gosh darn that lady! that's why she's pregnant ha! (not Really LOL)


----------



## traceyann1980

My nose spread like crazy with DS, you can really see it in pics taken just after birth. It spread so much it doesn't even look like me! Face was also HUUUGE tho, touch wood I won't get it this time and my face won't get so fat as I'm at the weight I was before I fell with ds so smaller this time already and nearly 5 months in!


----------



## bump0911

My nose is big enough - don't need pregnancy adding to that! :lol:


----------



## Nyn

It's true lol! My nose spread a lot with ds1.. luckily it kinda went back! bet I sound like a freak :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

my nose spread a bit with ds1 but not much with ds2 and it returned to normal afterwards both times


----------



## pcake

OMG!! Ur kidding?! What a total cow! I would never say that to a really good friend, let alone a stranger!! She totally deserved the "whens it due" comment, well done for thinking of it that quickly,think id of just burst into tears and run off!

Iv googled it and it sounds like it can happen to ur nose (gets wider) I found this: "The blood vessels in your nose and sinuses actually enlarge due to an increase in progesterone. The larger blood vessels and increased hormones make the membranes of the nose and sinuses more sensitive to irritation. This may cause your nose to feel swollen, stuffy (with no other cold-like symptoms) and might even lead to nosebleeds. " I found that on here https://www.womenshealthcaretopics.com/pregnancy/pregnancy_24.html

But dont worry, even if urs is a little bigger, i bet its not noticeable, sounds like she was just jealous how lovely u looked while ur pregnant!! :)

xx


----------



## JacquiKeren

bump0911 said:


> My nose is big enough - don't need pregnancy adding to that! :lol:

ditto.....i can thank my dad for that!


----------



## jaytee146

I'm happy about my nose returning back to normal! why do people wait until you get pregnant to tell you some of the most outlandish stuff? if it's not my mom and little brother waiting until the most embarrassing moments to point out my growing bump or other stuff LOL


----------



## Essex1stbaby

Did anyone else just start feeling their nose whilst reading this thread LOL :haha::haha::haha:

I have not heard of this but I will definitely be keeping my eye on it...... its bad enough m tummy is so big I can't see my bits or feet anymore but my nose as well..... :wacko:

xx


----------



## jaytee146

LOL i hope i didn't make you Guy's paranoid!


----------



## Lesli45

I say Fact for me. I don't think its too bad this pregnancy but my last my nose definitely spread. I look at pics and it doesn't even look like me. I retained a lot of water too so my face and body were overall puffy anyways. Not pretty! Hoping it doesn't get that way this time around by the end.


----------



## OctBebe

I've always wondered for years about this, as some pregnant women I have seen I have noticed their nose gets really big! Then I was reading that in the 2nd and 3rd try facials features expand


----------



## jaytee146

I'm keeping my fingers crossed and toes as well. o and my trusty pocket mirror handy


----------



## momof2bb

Yes it does but not for all women... Mine hasn't so far, but my friend had a big nose while pregnant with her girl...


----------



## Maman

everything on me got bigger so dont worry. if my nose was any bigger you wouldnt be able to see me face x


----------



## knitbit

Haven't noticed my nose growing... But my feet are a 1/2 size bigger than they used to be! LOL


----------



## jaytee146

I haven't factored in the whole feet getting bigger thing! I haven't tried my sneakers on yet because it's so hot outside here so I'm wearing sandles i have noticed my toes are hanging off though!!!


----------



## Dollface

jaytee146 said:


> Has anyone heard that aside from gaining weight. your nose gets bigger? I'm asking because I was at my aunts wedding and a stranger walked up to me and saids "OH MY GOODNESS!!, I can see that baby all in your face... you're nose is getting huge" first I held back the emotional tears because that individual didn't know me but I did ask her when was her baby due because she looked pregnant. :haha:( Now I know she wasn't pregnant) but she shouldn't have said that about my nose :nope:

:haha: I would have loved to have seen her face!! That was sooo rude of her! However, unfortunately, some women, me included, experience a blooming schnozz while they are pregnant. My nose has always been fat, abd puggish, but now... Oh lord! And my baby's 4D shot shows she has the same nose as me! :blush: Why do women feel the need to point out what could potentially be hurtful to a pregnant woman? Are the jealous of our glow? :hugs:


----------



## PugMama22

yes, two of my friends said their noses grew while pregnant with boys. My nose is already kind of wide so I'm hoping mine doesn't grow!!! My dh jokes about my nose getting bigger bc he knows this is one of my insecurities of pregnancy. I'm most scared about getting big and not losing the weight, stretch marks and a big nose! How vain, right? lol it'll all be worth it when my LO gets here!!


----------



## jaytee146

I've been trying to stay creamed up! but my tummy is so itchy! I'm scared of getting those stretch marks that won't vanish with cream LOL! I wasn't bikini ready before this pregnancy LOL but like you said I'm scared of stretch marks too. o and the big nose!


----------



## t33cup

pcake said:


> OMG!! Ur kidding?! What a total cow! I would never say that to a really good friend, let alone a stranger!! She totally deserved the "whens it due" comment, well done for thinking of it that quickly,think id of just burst into tears and run off!
> 
> Iv googled it and it sounds like it can happen to ur nose (gets wider) I found this: "The blood vessels in your nose and sinuses actually enlarge due to an increase in progesterone. The larger blood vessels and increased hormones make the membranes of the nose and sinuses more sensitive to irritation. This may cause your nose to feel swollen, stuffy (with no other cold-like symptoms) and might even lead to nosebleeds. " I found that on here https://www.womenshealthcaretopics.com/pregnancy/pregnancy_24.html
> 
> But dont worry, even if urs is a little bigger, i bet its not noticeable, sounds like she was just jealous how lovely u looked while ur pregnant!! :)
> 
> xx

yea I get sinusitis a lot and have allergies that are worse (and I cant take anything for) and Ive had a couple of nosebleeds (i bleed a bit from just about anywhere you can in pregnancy, mw said it was healthy haha) My nose hasnt gotten bigger though! 


And what a bloody rude woman! good for you on being so quick and responding appropriately Id have been stunned and probably upset. Did you make a joke of it with her or did she just run off? lol


----------



## MyTurnYet

What a jerk who said that to you! And yes, I read that your nose can swell in pregnancy. Weird, huh? Mine was big to begin with and is looking a little wider to me.


----------



## babifever

Yes some women nose does stretch during pregnancy, ha ha


----------



## Googiepie

I've never heard of your nose getting bigger. Now that I read some of the posts, I can't stop looking at my nose lol :haha: 

She was totally insensitive to say something like that, especially if she doesn't know you. Considering it was at a wedding, maybe she was a little drunk? Lol :blush:


----------



## hobbnob

What a rude thing for her to say. Seems like she just wanted to say something hurtful to you. What a mean person.

I've heard of feet getting bigger but not noses.


----------

